# Formula for stabilizer length with youth archers?



## Bodie1331 (Mar 21, 2019)

My daughter is 11, 5ft and about 108 pounds - is there a formula for how long her front and side stabilizers should be for a start? I know the weight will have to be tuned to her needs but is there a length that generally works for "most" shooters?


----------



## IA3D (Feb 15, 2019)

In my experience, stabilizer lengths are not specific to age. Selecting the stabilizer that is correct is trial and error, depending on what the bow is doing. I would think that any professional archery shop would be able to help with your selections. I watched a young man at a recent shoot that had to be close to your daughters age, height and weight. He was shooting with a 30" front bar. One thing to keep in mind is if she is shooting a certain sanction, they all have their rules, not so much that govern stabilizer length, other than your rear stabilizer cannot touch any part of the body. Check with your local pro archery shops and see if they can lead you in the right direction. They may even have various sized bars used in-house for the purpose oif getting someone set up with length and correct weights to add.


----------



## Dustoff (Dec 7, 2018)

I would probably start her off with a 20" or 24" front bar and an 8" or 10" back bar and adjust from there. No guarantee that will work best for her but I would recommend it as a starting point.


----------



## Bodie1331 (Mar 21, 2019)

I just went in to my local shop recently for the same on my bow, and came out lighter $430.00. I don't have any complaints there and they are an excellent shop, but I don't want to just use them to get her set up and then go buy used, just makes me feel bad. I can't spend outside the used market for right now so I was hoping for some basics here. The 20-24 and 8-10 sounds reasonable and rational and she is doing JOAD so they will help her get the weight sorted I'm sure. It's a very interesting process so far. I'm totally new to punching paper at this level.


----------



## jnjburton (Feb 16, 2017)

I recently went through this same situation with my son! He is 12, we went with a 24" front and a 10" back and it seems to be doing great. If you would like to get some good bars at a decent price look at the Hi-Tek Stabs. Im not on staff for them or anything I actually shoot a different brand of Stabs myself but thats what we got my son and they are great for the price!


----------



## Nzarchery_dad (Aug 15, 2018)

My young fella started with a Mybo set up at age 10 27inch stabe (I think they are) and 10 inch sides and not much weight on the sides it worked for him we didn't purchase an extender until he grew a bit that way when he grew we added the extender for extra lengh saved a couple of a dollars on not having to buy a longer stabe . This was on a 62 inch bow 21 inch riser short limbs


----------

